# Meter lock key



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Is there a key I can purchase for these locks ? Grinding is getting old










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

WronGun said:


> Is there a key I can purchase for these locks ? Grinding is getting old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shudder to think what would do to me here for “grinding.”


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I cut the tip off a drywall screw and use that .....I works most of the time.


----------



## Superman (Mar 19, 2019)

to answer your question-Yes.


----------



## Pr-02211968 (May 9, 2018)

pretty sure that would get you the death penalty here in GA


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

These are old locks and I don’t see them very often. 

Doesn’t seem like a big deal around here? I don’t know maybe it is. 

I pull a work order with the utility. They give me a number that’s all. It’s never even mentioned about locks it just assumed I’m pulling the meter, they ask a few other basic questions and if I will making my own connections. I say yes and done. 

I’m pretty much the one on the seen during emergencies in my area. I’m usually on the site with utility. They give me tons of connectors and even leave me the meter seal to close up when I’m done...

I install meter jumpers too so people don’t have to go without power while waiting for meter department. I always call in and ask first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pr-02211968 (May 9, 2018)

poco will send out stormtroopers if we touch there meters


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Pr-02211968 said:


> poco will send out stormtroopers if we touch there meters



That’s interesting but Also would be a logistical nightmare for me. I’ve done 7 services in the last 11 workdays. I couldn’t imagine having to coordinate all that with poco. We do it all from disconnecting to reconnecting when done, install meter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pr-02211968 (May 9, 2018)

That 's how we did it years ago now we have to schedule poco and inspectors in order to restore power


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Pr-02211968 said:


> poco will send out stormtroopers if we touch there meters


What part of GA? Do you deal mainly with GA Power?


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

It's called a Jonard Barrel Lock Key.

Google that and you will find it. 

BTW for all you guys outside of the National Grid service area, they do not care as long as you have a UA number, and they do as little as possible. It's not the guys that suck it's the company.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

I'd bet a locksmith could getcha one


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Can't do our own here, all has to be done through the POCO.

Doing a service change a while back and about 5 houses down another EC is doing one. I have a permit and have gone through all the hoops with the utility and such, him not so much.

I get my disconnect and start my job. He showed up a bit after the POCO left and did his own disconnect. About an hour later POCO shows up at his place for a "Trouble Call" because something wasn't right with the smart meter.

I have no idea what happened, but there was quite a bit of yelling, and from what the HO on my job said, their neighbor was without power for about a week. 

Just make sure what you do is on the up and up, it will eventually catch up.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Signal1 said:


> It's called a Jonard Barrel Lock Key.
> 
> Google that and you will find it.
> 
> BTW for all you guys outside of the National Grid service area, they do not care as long as you have a UA number, and they do as little as possible. It's not the guys that suck it's the company.



Shunk had a different name for it. I can't remember it though. He had the keys too.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Pr-02211968 said:


> That 's how we did it years ago now we have to schedule poco and inspectors in order to restore power


Same here.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Agreed it can be made with a long drywall screw ground down as needed (search YouTube), but they are hit or miss and don't work on all variants of the lock.


Angle grinder always works and always works fast.








And geez louise, some of y'all put way too much stock in a POCO's authority. :vs_laugh:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Does anyone miss a certain devil may care electrician that had little concern for the laws of men, and sometimes even the laws of nature? 

If you search for posts on this subject from @HackWork you'll find some good info. 

*#HACK LIVES MATTER*


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Does anyone miss a certain devil may care electrician that had little concern for the laws of men, and sometimes even the laws of nature?
> 
> If you search for posts on this subject from @HackWork you'll find some good info.
> 
> *#HACK LIVES MATTER*



He's just a 'Jersey guy'... an independent thinker.....we don't fit in everywhere.

Attitude is everything!


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

splatz said:


> Does anyone miss a certain devil may care electrician that had little concern for the laws of men, and sometimes even the laws of nature?
> 
> If you search for posts on this subject from @HackWork you'll find some good info.
> 
> *#HACK LIVES MATTER*


I wish he'd come back under a different user name like he did before.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

mofos be cray said:


> I wish he'd come back under a different user name like he did before.



Where is hackwork?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Gone but not forgotten.
Can you ask a POCO supervisor for a key?


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

WronGun said:


> Where is hackwork?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He got the black mark of persona non grata.:sad:

I lurked on here for quite a while before joining. I enjoyed reading many of his posts.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

If we touch a meter around here they will cut your hands off pretty much...

Around 20 years ago, we did our own disconnects and reconnects; especially during storms and such. Nothing has changed but now we don't know anything and are not "qualified" to do it; whatev

Cheers
John


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Navyguy said:


> If we touch a meter around here they will cut your hands off pretty much...
> 
> Around 20 years ago, we did our own disconnects and reconnects; especially during storms and such. Nothing has changed but now we don't know anything and are not "qualified" to do it; whatev
> 
> ...


You know, its funny. My friend is an apprentice lineman. Him and I were discussing running a company together and do work for the POCO. Then that got me thinking how funny it would be to do our own disconnect and reconnects because we'd be working for the POCO too.

I feel like they wouldn't let us for some reason...

5 years out, we plan to be doing this.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I’m glad to do it. Especially during emergencies, poco leaves and customer is still not connected. In the customers eyes I’m still the god of electrical power and my super high prices are now so very much justified. Yes sir! 

If they watch I put on quite the show and pull out line blankets , insulated clamps , gloves. They can’t fathom I’m actually tying into live street wires. I won’t even say what my hourly average is over emergency service risers and tie-ins. 

I love trees, wind , and storms..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

jbfan said:


> What part of GA? Do you deal mainly with GA Power?


I'm in Georgia also, although not the poster you quoted

N-E Georgia, Habersham White Rabun Stephens counties

GaPwr has never let me cut seals. The EMC's were all lenient and sometimes encouraged me to cut loose and temporarily reconnect, not no more though. The engineers I used to work with have all retired. Now I don't dare cut a seal.

Living in the future isn't all it was cracked up to be.lain:

Waited 5 hours for bucket truck to reconnect on a recent job, asked the lineman how long it would have took him to come if I had pulled the meter


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

readydave8 said:


> I'm in Georgia also, although not the poster you quoted
> 
> N-E Georgia, Habersham White Rabun Stephens counties
> 
> ...


I'm mostly retired from service and residential work, so it has been years since I've had to deal with a meter. I never had an issue with EMC, and I don't think I have ever pulled a meter belonging to GA power.
Nice country up there.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> You know, its funny. My friend is an apprentice lineman. Him and I were discussing running a company together and do work for the POCO. Then that got me thinking how funny it would be to do our own disconnect and reconnects because we'd be working for the POCO too.
> 
> I feel like they wouldn't let us for some reason...
> 
> 5 years out, we plan to be doing this.



It's a great niche to get into. You will end up with flatbed trucks, diesel generators, 90 lb breakers, big lunky employee's who can dig and dig and dig, a couple of concrete mixer's, and probably a back hoe or two. Our poco subs out all it's underground jobs to a select two or three companies who only do poco jobs mostly. They make a good living at it.


----------



## Pr-02211968 (May 9, 2018)

location is western suburbs of atlanta cobb,douglas,paulding, and carroll counties i mostly deal with Ga power, Greystone, and cobb EMC


----------

